# Opinions on Michael Kors MK5108 authenticity



## Rytmis (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello!

I'd like to hear opinions about a MK5108 watch that I just bought off eBay. I read quite a few tips about how to spot a fake watch and my purchase seems to be authentic for almost any aspect. The box is sturdy and has appropriate engravings, the manual looked authentic, texts and markings on the dial look fine, all mechanisms work and the build quality seems decent (no loose parts). 

Some things however make me a bit suspicious:
-I couldn't find almost any information about this exact model MK5108
-the manual has no warranty information (watch was sold as pre-used)
-some crystals on the band seem to be a bit 'off'
-the dimensions don't match to some pictures and other advertisements that I managed to hit with Google

Dial diameter is 38mm and dial thickness is 13mm (some advertisements say the thickness is 11mm)
Band width is 20mm (some ads say it is 24mm)
The amount of crystals don't match to all the pictures I found. Dial has one ring of crystals around it while some pics have two rings, the band has 12 crystals on each segment except for the two nearest to the band. Nearest ones have 16 crystals (4 horizontally and 4 vertically) while other segments have 12 crystals (4 horizontally and 3 vertically)

I can try to provide you with some images. Based on this information can you help me with my doubts on the authenticity of this watch? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Rytmis said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd like to hear opinions about a MK5108 watch that I just bought off eBay. I read quite a few tips about how to spot a fake watch and my purchase seems to be authentic for almost any aspect. The box is sturdy and has appropriate engravings, the manual looked authentic, texts and markings on the dial look fine, all mechanisms work and the build quality seems decent (no loose parts).
> 
> ...


Would anyone even make a fake Michael Kors watch? Rolex, Breitling, Tag, sure, but a Michael Kors? I don't know. Anyway I think with brands like this they put out lots of different models with slight variations, maybe for different markets so sometimes you can have a watch and it can look a bit different to other ones out there, and have variations in terms of packaging.

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## Carmen (Nov 11, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Would anyone even make a fake Michael Kors watch? Rolex, Breitling, Tag, sure, but a Michael Kors? I don't know. Anyway I think with brands like this they put out lots of different models with slight variations, maybe for different markets so sometimes you can have a watch and it can look a bit different to other ones out there, and have variations in terms of packaging.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160


Yes, as hard for you as it might be to believe, there actually are fake MKs. They are everywhere. Just go to any Chinatown and you'll see old ladies sitting around with briefcases full of them trying to drag you into a dark alley to seal a deal.


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Would anyone even make a fake Michael Kors watch? Rolex, Breitling, Tag, sure, but a Michael Kors? I don't know. Anyway I think with brands like this they put out lots of different models with slight variations, maybe for different markets so sometimes you can have a watch and it can look a bit different to other ones out there, and have variations in terms of packaging.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160


Yes, Michael Kors are in higher demand than any of the brands you listed, what they don't make in margin, they make in volume. It is also true that brands from Fossil Group tend to put out variations of the same model, both when intended for different markets and when they make running changes (quite often). The same model bought in Asia is quite likely to be different from the one bought in Europe or USA.

EDIT: Also, we can't really tell from pictures, much less when there are no pictures. What does crystals being a bit off mean?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know that MK watches were widely faked. I hope the OP has got a legit one.

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rytmis said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd like to hear opinions about a MK5108 watch that I just bought off eBay. I read quite a few tips about how to spot a fake watch and my purchase seems to be authentic for almost any aspect. The box is sturdy and has appropriate engravings, the manual looked authentic, texts and markings on the dial look fine, all mechanisms work and the build quality seems decent (no loose parts).
> 
> ...


Ask the seller if you can return the watch


----------



## Rytmis (Nov 13, 2013)

Gorgeous Michael Kors Swarovski Crystals Women's Watch MK5108 MK5825 $395 | eBay

There's the original eBay listing, hopefully you can see the images. On the tenth image you can barely see that the crystals don't look to be on a straight line. Maybe it's just my imagination since I'm a bit neurotic about this, after all I paid quite a lot of money for this watch. Of course I cannot expect Rolex-kind of totally flawless quality on a 300$ watch. Main reason for my doubts on authenticity was probably that I couldn't find any 'official' info, for example, on MK webpage.

On the listing it says that no returns are accepted and it would be a bit awkward to return this since it is supposed to be a birthday gift for my girlfriend and her birthday is tomorrow... It's a long way to ship the watch back to Texas from Finland.

You can find several videos about fake MK watches on YouTube, so it seems that there are some fake MK:s around and a lot of people have been fooled.

Thanks to everyone for answers so far!


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rytmis said:


> Gorgeous Michael Kors Swarovski Crystals Women's Watch MK5108 MK5825 $395 | eBay
> 
> There's the original eBay listing, hopefully you can see the images. On the tenth image you can barely see that the crystals don't look to be on a straight line. Maybe it's just my imagination since I'm a bit neurotic about this, after all I paid quite a lot of money for this watch. Of course I cannot expect Rolex-kind of totally flawless quality on a 300$ watch. Main reason for my doubts on authenticity was probably that I couldn't find any 'official' info, for example, on MK webpage.
> 
> ...


From my experience, it appears to consistent with what I normally see from Michael Kors. If you sare in doubt, it would be better to return the watch, then to keep looking at the watch, believing it is a fake. Return it anyways, that's an awful lot for a Michael Kors. I thought they normally go for like $150? By the way, the lack of warranty information is typically a sign that it is "grey market".


----------



## y09urt (Mar 31, 2012)

Work at Macy's and have a bit of experience with MK watches. They aren't really that great of a watch and they come with generalized manuals with little warranty info, but we have gotten quite a few people trying to return or exchange fake ones. The one in your picture looks legit, but you can only tell so much from pics. Usually what tips us off the most though is the weight of the watch. Fakes usually use what feels like either aluminum of at least cheap steel. As the other posters have said, if you don't feel comfortable, return the watch


----------

